# Trigger Point - Trapezius region



## missyah20 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Afternoon,
  I have a case where a pt is having trigger point injections given in the Trapezius region.  On the op note it states: "She does have areas of spasm and trigger points identided in the trapezius region."  Would you use dx code 72885 only or is there another dx code we can use when they state trigger points identified?

Thanks!


----------



## lphillips (Jan 24, 2013)

missyah20 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I have a case where a pt is having trigger point injections given in the Trapezius region.  On the op note it states: "She does have areas of spasm and trigger points identided in the trapezius region."  Would you use dx code 72885 only or is there another dx code we can use when they state trigger points identified?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not seeing a valid CPT code 72885. Usually trigger points are coded using 20552-20553.

Oops! Sorry, you said diagnosis code. If the main reason for the injection is trigger finger I would use 727.03. If the only sign/symptom is spasm the only code I'm finding is the 728.85. Sorry, I couldn't be more help.


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jan 24, 2013)

missyah20 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I have a case where a pt is having trigger point injections given in the Trapezius region.  On the op note it states: "She does have areas of spasm and trigger points identided in the trapezius region."  Would you use dx code 72885 only or is there another dx code we can use when they state trigger points identified?
> 
> Thanks!



Based on limited documentation provided here, I would agree 728.85 is the best diagnosis.  I would look for a more specific diagnosis in the op note if possible.


----------

